# expanded grate for oklahoma joe anyone make them?



## Arnold Fischer (Apr 28, 2018)

I would like to replace my factory grates with expanded metal grates for my joe highland. I have NEVER seen anyone using them in youtube mod videos. Are they available to purchase somewhere?


----------



## Alex Douglas (Apr 28, 2018)

The only replacement grates I’ve found are here.

https://bbqsmokermods.com/oem-smoke...-grates-heavy-duty-steel-replacement-set.html


----------

